# ethylene gas and flowers...



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2006)

hi
i was just thinking about this and didn't know if people knew but figured i'd mention this anyways. if i save just one flower...
don't put plants with open flowers near bananas or other ripening fruit as the ethylene gas the ripening fruit gives off will cause the flowers to prematurely fade...sometimes as quickly as overnight.


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> hi
> i was just thinking about this and didn't know if people knew but figured i'd mention this anyways. if i save just one flower...
> don't put plants with open flowers near bananas or other ripening fruit as the ethylene gas the ripening fruit gives off will cause the flowers to prematurely fade...sometimes as quickly as overnight.



uh oh...did your banana plant get out of control? who died?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2006)

no one (in fact, my St. Swithin is in full bloom and looks great! can't remember who i got it from, though...). i gave a tour the other day and, while showing off the bananas on the tree, told the people about that and they seemed shocked to hear it. granted, some people who come in are neophytes, but...


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 11, 2006)

if I recall, the slippers are somewhat more resistant (as opposed to phals or catts or such)


----------



## Mahon (Jul 11, 2006)

...also keep in mind, that an orchid flower that is starting to wilt also produces ethlyne gas... this is more important on multi-flowering species, like Vanda, Phalaenopsis, Dendrobium, etc... but this gas will quickly make the others wilt and produce more gas... (and no, Bean-O does not work for orchids...)

-Pat


----------

